# Help me with some dead spots in my centipede lawn



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Hey all new guy here,

Just got a simple soil test done and will post that later however I am having an issue with dead spots appearing in my lawn.





I'm at a loss here. It's mostly localized to a single area close to the road. I just put down an app of caravan g as I'm assuming it is fungal?

Most of the yard looks pretty good. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Welcome,

Did this area have healthy grass in the past or has it always been a problem area? If it's always been a problem area, have you checked down under to see if there isn't some kind of debris under there?

The lawn does look good. I think the Centipede knowledge base here may be a bit limited, but maybe not.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Okay a little history:
House built August 2015 and sod was laid around the same time on top of what I assume to be the cheapest fill dirt possible. I do have an irrigation system but due to the absurd cost of irrigation down here in southern Georgia I did not irrigate at all that first year(roughly $1000 a month to put an inch of water down a week). Fast forward to July 2016, had a irrigation well installed so now I'm just paying for the cost of electricity.

This spring that problem area had fully greened up and showed no signs of distress. That area does stay fairly wet so I only irrigate when signs of drought are present no more than once a week irrigation or as needed. I cut the grass at 1.75" and have fertilized once with 14-0-14 in April at a rate of 0.75ish lbs/1k

Short term I want to correct whatever the issue is that is killing my centipede. Like I said I put caravan g down at bag rate of 1.8lbs/1k it's what was recommended to me on the chance that's it's fungal.

Next year I plan on a full lawn renovation with tifgrand Bermuda. I currently have a test pallet of tifgrand laid in the back yard installed that about 2 weeks ago. Will likely kill the backyard and plug it with the Bermuda and lay sod in the front yard for an instant lawn.

Thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Centipede is not a grass that will fill in those bare spots really fast so I think you may eventually need to plug some of the larger spots.

As for the cause of the spots, I would do 2 things. First do the soapy water test(an ounce or two of dishwashing soap(Dawn) in a gallon or two of water and pout it over the affected area and see what critters come up to the surface). Second, do a screwdriver test and see if there is something like a rock or another object just under the soil causing the grass to not be able to set good roots.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Where abouts in South GA are you?


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

I'm all the way down in Valdosta, can't really go much further before you hit Florida.

I'll try the soapy water deal to see if I can bring any crawlies up to the surface. Was already planning on sprigging the areas but it's useless to put anything on top of the dead areas if whatever is killing the grass is still there.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Centipede is not a grass that will fill in those bare spots really fast so I think you may eventually need to plug some of the larger spots.
> 
> As for the cause of the spots, I would do 2 things. First do the soapy water test(an ounce or two of dishwashing soap(Dawn) in a gallon or two of water and pout it over the affected area and see what critters come up to the surface). Second, do a screwdriver test and see if there is something like a rock or another object just under the soil causing the grass to not be able to set good roots.


I used caravan g though, it's both a fungicide and insecticide and watered it in yesterday so it may have already killed any problem insects...


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

metro424 said:


> I'm all the way down in Valdosta, can't really go much further before you hit Florida.
> 
> I'll try the soapy water deal to see if I can bring any crawlies up to the surface. Was already planning on sprigging the areas but it's useless to put anything on top of the dead areas if whatever is killing the grass is still there.


Ah, I thought those homes in the background looked very Valdosta. I'm in the area. If you send me a PM, I could come by and give a second opinion if you want. I could also bring the proplugger and help you get those spots fixed up.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> metro424 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all the way down in Valdosta, can't really go much further before you hit Florida.
> ...


I might have to take you up on that depending on the outcome of the fungicide, that is if it ever stops raining down here. I have a pro plugger myself and I used it to put some plugs down though with the size of the dead areas i might as well just transplant 1sqft segments from the backyard. One issue that I have found is that the landscaper left tons of rocks just under the sod surface and it makes it difficult to use the plugger.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah we've been getting soaked with rain for sure. Too much all at once. I snuck in a fungicide app this past weekend finally as I had some dollar spot popping up after aeration. I have Propaconizole, Myclobutanil, and Mefenoxam in the cabinet. I've found that will handle most anything.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Yeah we've been getting soaked with rain for sure. Too much all at once. I snuck in a fungicide app this past weekend finally as I had some dollar spot popping up after aeration. I have Propaconizole, Myclobutanil, and Mefenoxam in the cabinet. I've found that will handle most anything.


Do you just rotate those? Ever apply more than one at a time?


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah we've been getting soaked with rain for sure. Too much all at once. I snuck in a fungicide app this past weekend finally as I had some dollar spot popping up after aeration. I have Propaconizole, Myclobutanil, and Mefenoxam in the cabinet. I've found that will handle most anything.
> ...


I sprayed the Propa and Myclo together as curatives for my last couple outbreaks. I am trying my hardest not to spray as a preventative. I think resistance is most likely on a preventative program.

Honestly, I always say I'll rotate those two on a follow up applications but never end up doing it.

The only time I spray Subdue(mefenoxam)is if I suspect Pythium or Melting Out. That stuff was very expensive so trying to conserve for emergency only.


----------

